# Should I change my bands?



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

So I've been practicing shooting at 50' a lot the past week or so and I've noticed that my Sparrow that I have banded up for 10mm clay is sending the shot with virtually no drop off while my Scout that I have banded up for 3/8" steel has been having some significant drop off that I'm having to adjust for when I release. Now my understanding of the laws of physics tells me that regardless of weight each projectile should be pulled towards the earth at the same rate, so the only difference I can think of obviously is my band setup.

ScoutXT Bands: .7mm simple shot black latex, 7" long (6"active after tying), 18mm at the fork down to 13mm at the pouch taper.

Sparrow: .5mm simple shot black latex, 8" long (a little over 6" active after tying) 18mm at the fork down to 12mm at the pouch taper.

Is .7mm too thick for the relatively light 3/8" steel ammo? As always I greatly appreciate any input from those more experienced than I am (which is most people).


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Thin elastic is fast elastic, and the .7 is too heavy for the light ammo. If you over power you will lose speed every time.

Yes your right, they'll both hit the ground at the same time, one will just go a lot further before it does lol. Hence flat flight at 50'


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

Island made said:


> Thin elastic is fast elastic, and the .7 is too heavy for the light ammo. If you over power you will lose speed every time.
> 
> Yes your right, they'll both hit the ground at the same time, one will just go a lot further before it does lol. Hence flat flight at 50'


Makes sense, thanks again. I've got half a roll of .6mm I'll cut and take for a spin.


----------



## ConcreteBlock (Aug 16, 2020)

Island made said:


> Thin elastic is fast elastic, and the .7 is too heavy for the light ammo. If you over power you will lose speed every time.
> 
> Yes your right, they'll both hit the ground at the same time, one will just go a lot further before it does lol. Hence flat flight at 50'


Just did some target practice this morning and confirmed the same dimension bands at .6mm as opposed to .7mm are now making it to the 50' target with virtually no drop off. Thanks again man!


----------

